# Processus Automator



## mgomel (13 Octobre 2008)

qq pourrait il m'indiqquer ou sont stockées les processus "Finder" que j'ai créés et que je peux utiliser avec un clic droit.
J'ai cherché vainement dans les bibliothèques.
En fait je voudrais effacer un processus "essai" que j'avais créé.
Merci par avance de votre aide


----------



## Flibust007 (13 Octobre 2008)

Ben, tu fais une recherche sur "essai" avec spotlight. ( loupe dans le dessus à droite, dans la barre de menus ).


----------

